# Sink Garbage disposal will not shut off



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2006)

Very perplexing problem with kitchen sink disposal. To begin with the disposal was clogged and as a result would go on motor overload. I freed up clog by turning motor with allen wrench provided by manufacture. Then motor and disposal worked fine. However wall switch would not shut off disposal. So naturally I thought wall switch was bad so I replaced it. Guess what--it still didn,t shut off disposal. For some reason the the plug-- in under the sink is still live . House only fives years old and disposal has been working fine. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks Terrmac:


----------



## jensenconstruction (Mar 30, 2006)

Try the other receptical on the outlet, only one might me connected to the switch with the other hot all the time


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

jensenpainting said:


> Try the other receptical on the outlet, only one might me connected to the switch with the other hot all the time


Yep, I concurr. I wire them this way most of the time (if I remember). One half on the switch for the disposer, and the other half hot all the time for an instant hot water dispenser.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> and the other half hot all the time for an instant hot water dispenser.


or dishwasher


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2006)

It turned out just like you all suggested. Half of the receptacle was hot all the time and the other half was controlled by the switch. I just changed the disposal cord to the other half and it works like a charm. Thanks to all of you


----------

